
Top Ten Hosted Services to Get Your Startup Off the Launchpad FAST - treitnauer
http://www.assistly.com/blog/top-ten-startup-hosted-services/
======
alyson
They might be less than thrilling, but these tried-and-true hosted services
have their charms.

